# Discusiones



## Wapochen

Estimada Comunidad,

Tengo pocos días de inscrito. La verdad me ha sido muy enriquecedor esta la experiencia virtual. He usado por varios meses antes la página de WR, me ha sacado de muchos apuros .
La pregunta es: ¿es cortés responder mensajes aunque no maneje bien el idioma (en mi caso inglés) aunque la voluntad sea de ayudar?.
¿Existen grupos formados para compartir y hablar de temas en común?.

Saludos,


----------



## lauranazario

Wapochen said:
			
		

> Estimada Comunidad,
> 
> Tengo pocos días de inscrito. La verdad me ha sido muy enriquecedor esta la experiencia virtual. He usado por varios meses antes la página de WR, me ha sacado de muchos apuros .
> La pregunta es: ¿es cortés responder mensajes aunque no maneje bien el idioma (en mi caso inglés) aunque la voluntad sea de ayudar?.
> ¿Existen grupos formados para compartir y hablar de temas en común?.


Hola Wapochen... y bienvenido(a) a WordReference.

Los foros de idiomas de WordReference se nutren de las aportaciones voluntarias por parte de los integrantes de nuestra comunidad. Si mientras estás leyendo nuestros hilos/threads notas que hay algún tema al cual puedas aportar una respuesta conscienzuda y conocedora, te exhortamos a que lo hagas.

Hago hincapié en lo de respuestas _conscienzudas y conocedoras_ por no hacerle pensar (ni a ti ni a nadie) que sólo deben aportar los eruditos -- hago el hincapié para destacar que aquí no está bien visto que las personas "hagan lances" o "den palos a ciegas" o digan la primera cosa que se les viene a la mente por el mero hecho de tratar de "adivinar" una respuesta. 

Creo que un buen consejo sería: comparte tus conocimientos con nuestra comunidad, pero cuando veas una consulta de cuya respuesta no estás 99% seguro, permite que otros contesten primero.  Te sorprenderás con lo mucho que todos aprendemos juntos en este magnífico sitio web.

Saludos,
LN


----------



## elroy

Agrego el simple consejo de que si no estás completamente seguro de una respuesta hagas referencia a ello en el post, para que los demás no crean que sea una respuesta definitiva. 

En cuanto a tu otra pregunta, si se "habla" aquí "de temas en común" - pues, claro. Eso es precisamente el fin de los foros - que se discuta sobre los idiomas - la gramática, los matices, el vocabulario, la traducción, etc. Además existe el foro de "Discusiones Culturales" para discutir cualquier tema cultural del cual podamos aprender todos.

Me junto a Laura dándote la bienvenida y esperando que disfrutes como parte de nuestra comunidad.


----------



## Wapochen

Saludos Laura y Elroy,

En verdad les quedo agradecido por sus palabras de aliento y seguiré tomando los consejos ofrecidos. La verdad es un poco complicado, pues estoy intentando aprender idiomas y la dificultad de expresarse a veces me hace desistir de la participación, pero es mejor para no "tirar al aire".
Saludos y gracias por la bienvenida,


----------



## VenusEnvy

lauranazario said:
			
		

> pero cuando veas una consulta de cuya respuesta no estás 99% seguro, permite que otros contesten primero.



Quiero agregar que la mayoria del tiempo, no estoy 99% ni 75% segura, pero hago un intento. Así aprendemos, no? Ayyy, había un hilo en la cual se discutía si se debe contestar a una consulta de cuya respuesta no estás 100% seguro.... ayyy, ojalá que lo recorde...

En cuanta a las traducciones, de acuerdo con Laura de que no debería contestar a cualquiera consulta, advinando por casualidad la respuesta. Pero, intentar y darle un intento valido vale. Y, es bueno para los aprendadores. He visto la firma de alguien que dice algo como, "Si sirvo para algo, puedes aprender de mis errores". No recuerdo bien el dicho, pero el punto es que a veces, a pese de que no esté 99% segura de la respuesta, trato de dar una respuesta erudita, como dijo Laura. Y, a veces, estoy correcta... je je je



Sobre todo, como ye te dijeron, bienvenid@ al foro!!!


----------



## Mei

Hola a todos y Wapochen bienvenid@ al foro  ,



> La pregunta es: ¿es cortés responder mensajes aunque no maneje bien el idioma (en mi caso inglés) aunque la voluntad sea de ayudar?.


 
No sé si se trata de cortesía o no... quiero decir que si ves una consulta y crees saber la respuesta deberías contestar, es lo que yo hago. Es una buena manera de aprender, poner en práctica lo que sabes, es como todo. La teoría está muy bien pero cuando realmente aprendes es cuando la pones en práctica. 




> Quiero agregar que la mayoria del tiempo, no estoy 99% ni 75% segura, pero hago un intento. Así aprendemos, no? Ayyy, había un hilo en la cual se discutía si se debe contestar a una consulta de cuya respuesta no estás 100% seguro.... ayyy, ojalá que lo recorde...


 
Recuerdo ese hilo  : 

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=52998&highlight=100+sure




> He visto la firma de alguien que dice algo como, "Si sirvo para algo, puedes aprender de mis errores". No recuerdo bien el dicho, pero el punto es que a veces, a pese de que no esté 99% segura de la respuesta, trato de dar una respuesta erudita, como dijo Laura. Y, a veces, estoy correcta... je je je


 
Si, creo que es la firma de Phryne, "No soy un completo inútil. Por lo menos sirvo de mal ejemplo". Les Luthiers". (prodigiosa memoria  )

Saludos

Mei


----------



## Laia

He metido la pata varias veces y alguna vez incluso gravemente... pero almenos ha servido de algo... 

Cuando respondemos y no estamos seguros, solemos poner "no estoy segura, pero creo que ..."
Otras veces crees que tienes la razón y de repente, alguien te desmonta la teoría... al principio quedas un poco mal, pero después ya no olvidas aquello nunca más.


----------



## Philippa

Wapochen said:
			
		

> ....aunque no maneje bien el idioma....


Hola Wapochen,
Añado mi bienvenida y mi opinión....(puede ser que no te haya entendido bien)
La idea es que contestes en la misma idioma que en la pregunta, pero lo importante es que tengas una respuesta bastante buena (como dijo Venus) o que digas que no estás completamente seguro (como dijo elroy), pero no es tan importante que que manejes muy bien el idioma, siempre que podamos entenderte.


			
				Laura said:
			
		

> respuestas *conscienzudas* y conocedoras


Las palabras de Laura deben estar en el diccionario, deben estar allí, deben.....
¿Dónde está 'conscienzudo'? ¿Dónde está? ....
Ah!!!! concienzudo   

Saludos
Philippa


----------



## lauranazario

Philippa said:
			
		

> Las palabras de Laura deben estar en el diccionario, deben estar allí, deben.....
> ¿Dónde está 'conscienzudo'? ¿Dónde está? ....
> Ah!!!! concienzudo


Gracias, Philippa.
Debo confesar que aún conservo ciertos "hábitos" que me inclucaron de niña... aún escribo suBscripción (cuando se acepta suScripción), escribo conSciencia (cuando se acepta conCiencia)... y de ahí vino el _conScienzudo_. Trataré de ser más cuidadosa en próximas ocasiones... aunque nadie está exento de cometer un error.  

Saludos,
LN


----------



## Wapochen

Muchas gracias a todos por sus aportaciones , lo tendré en cuenta para las aportaciones que pueda hacer, gracias por el ánimo Phillippa, voy a seguir intentando a ver si mejoro mi inglés .
saludos,


----------

